# The only thing I know of



## ugugs

Hi all,

I am becoming involved with an amazing Romanian girl and I'd like to surprise her by writing her a few things in her native tongue. This forum has already helped me immensely, but if possible, I'd really like to say / write the following to her in Romanian.

"The only thing I know of that's more beautiful than you, is the person behind your incredible eyes" / "The only thing I know of that's more beautiful than you, is the person behind those incredible eyes"

"I hope to see you again soon" / "I hope I get to tell you these things in person soon"

Thanks a lot for any help you can give me


----------



## jazyk

Singurul lucru pe care îl știu mai frumos decât tine este persoana din spatele ochilor tăi incredibili.


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Nu știu decât un singur lucru mai frumos decât tine: persoana de dincolo de frumoșii tăi ochi. Sper să te văd în curând și să-ți spun aceste lucruri direct.


----------



## irinet

_Ochii tăi incredibil de frumoși ascund o persoană deosebită. Iar asta e tot ceea ce știu despre tine._


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Scuze, Irinet, a doua propoziție nu corespunde cu textul în engleză, atenție: acolo nu e vorba  despre faptul că vorbitorul nu mai știe nimic altceva despre persoana căreia i se adresează... E adevarat, însă, că textul nu este într-o engleză corecta și de aceea există o anumită ambiguitate în legatură cu ceea ce a vrut să spună cu adevarat  'The only thing more beautiful than you that I know ....'
'


----------

